# Doubutsu no Mori e+



## seafoam2k (Dec 28, 2012)

My friend is selling this game on eBay. I thought I'd put a link here, seeing as it's the best Animal Crossing game ever made.
For those who don't know, *Doubutsu no Mori e+* is a Japanese-only re-release of Animal Crossing with a multitude of new features and characters. There are many new villagers and islanders, as well as additional insects and fish to collect. You no longer need a GBA to access the island (its a Nook upgrade on E+). You can go to Nook's store after hours (wake him up by banging the door with a shovel). You can buy medicine to treat bee stings and sick villagers. You can access the Reset Monitoring Center (Mr. Resetti). You can eavesdrop on conversations between two neighbors. You even get a birthday party in this version. All of this is in addition to the original game (there's much more too). When you consider how incredible the Gamecube version of Animal Crossing already is, these additions make it one of the best video games ever.
The game is in Japanese and requires a Gamecube that can play Japanese games. My friend is also selling one of those.

You can check out his auction for Doubutsu no Mori e-Plus here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Doubutsu-no...-Crossing-E-very-fun-ultra-rare-/221169120632

Click on the seller's "other items" to find the special Gamecube console he's selling, that can play both US & Japanese games.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2012)

would buy it but doesn't ship to AU and shipping here would cost a **** load


----------



## Roxer9000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I bet its fake :l

EDIT:nvm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 29, 2012)

seafoam2k said:


> *The game is in Japanese and requires a Gamecube that can play Japanese games. My friend is also selling one of those.
> 
> Click on the seller's "other items" to find the special Gamecube console he's selling, that can play both US & Japanese games.*


Just making sure you guys notice this. The GameCube IS region locked, which sucks. I would love to buy this, though.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Just making sure you guys notice this. The GameCube IS region locked, which sucks. I would love to buy this, though.



Does anybody know if making the Wii region-free also breaks the GameCube region-lock? Because you could just do that then. Not like it's hard to do or anything.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Dec 29, 2012)

well I am a experienced and I could probably do it :3


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Does anybody know if making the Wii region-free also breaks the GameCube region-lock? Because you could just do that then. Not like it's hard to do or anything.


I think it does. I own Doubutsu no Mori e+, and was able to play it on my soft-modded Wii using the Gecko OS homebrew app.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 29, 2012)

will a freeloader work?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2012)

I won the auction.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I won the auction.



I was going to but:

"I ONLY ship to the continental US... NO exceptions."



Really good price.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> I was going to but:
> 
> "I ONLY ship to the continental US... NO exceptions."



I feel ur pain (((((


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> I was going to but:
> 
> "I ONLY ship to the continental US... NO exceptions."
> 
> ...



I bided on it earlier, but then the first bidder bid 4 times until it was 50 cents above mine.  So I realized he was that kind of bidder and waited until the last minute to bid again, lol.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 30, 2012)

man **** that ****. I wanted that game.


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2013)

Since the game is so rare i went and after searching for long period of time i found a rom. I could share it the link or something if anyone wants it.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 13, 2013)

What's so great about it?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 13, 2013)

It's old. And it's dusty. And it's fun.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 13, 2013)

Or more accurately: it's a collector's stuff. That's the only reason I could come up with, as ACNL is coming rather soon.


----------



## Kip (Jan 15, 2013)

e+ has some outdoor decorations a remixed main theme and a nice amount of other things!


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2013)

I always wanted outside furniture ever since I read about it in E+ like 6 years ago. So glad to see it finally come to the west with Community Projects in New Leaf!

Another neat thing is that you can bang on Tom Nook's door with a shovel to shop at 3am. He's actually in his pajamas, haha.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

E+ is the more advanced version of Animal Crossing for the Gamecube. It had new features and unique villagers.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> I always wanted outside furniture ever since I read about it in E+ like 6 years ago. So glad to see it finally come to the west with Community Projects in New Leaf!
> 
> Another neat thing is that you can bang on Tom Nook's door with a shovel to shop at 3am. He's actually in his pajamas, haha.



I read about that. Apparently the prices are more too.

I would love to play it, but, y'know, I don't know Japanese.


----------

